# Connexion impossible sur l'application YouTube



## stéphane83 (27 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Lorsque j'essaie de me connecter directement sur l'application dédiée YouTube mes identifiants et mot de passe ne sont pas reconnus alors que j'ai accès depuis safari.

Avez vous aussi des difficultés avec l'utilisation de cette application ?
Merci.


----------

